

Translation Of Tweets To Other Languages Spotted On Twitter - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/25/twitter-about-to-roll-out-translation-of-tweets-to-other-languages/

======
sandaru1
I actually implemented something similar just for
fun(<http://twitpic.com/xcwtb>). But didn't release it because i never thought
anybody would actually use that. It's very unlikely that someone is going to
follow a person who is tweeting in a language they don't understand.

~~~
davidw
I do this for <http://www.bikechatter.com> and it's actually quite useful.
There are plenty of pro bike racers who write in their own language, and it's
nice to be able to get the gist of what they're saying.

------
rythie
This is not new.

The option only appears when there are foreign language tweets on the page.
I've used in numerous times in the last few months (and probably before). My
guess is that it has been there since before Twitter acquired summize.

~~~
sounddust
Correct; I've been using this feature for at least 6 months.

------
mrcalzone
Not to be self-promoting, but I implemented this on tagdef.com a while back.
Also using the Google translate api, it detects if a definition is non-
English, and gives the user the possibility to translate. E.g one of the
definitions for #lol at <http://tagdef.com/lol>

~~~
davidw
As an aside, on this site, we don't view self-promotion as a bad thing, as
long as it's not somehow obnoxious. If you've worked hard and built something
cool, you should be proud of it.

------
snprbob86
I'm glad to see the recent expansion of translation efforts from Google. Franz
Och and the team are doing a kick ass job!

